# Cyps at GITW



## Heather (May 25, 2007)

I tried this earlier but got sidetracked....

trying again...
Hybrid for sale:






Love the spots!





Couple yellows...pubescens, no?
Still can't get this down unless they are side by side (and I contend they are both fragrant but one is spicey and the other fruity).






Tristram! Our propegator - doing what he does best! I took a stealthy cool shot of the pollinator....


----------



## TADD (May 25, 2007)

He still has his pants on he must have skillz!


----------



## Heather (May 25, 2007)

*A few more Cyps....*

First acaule of the season. YAY! 





and a nice large yellow one...again, which is the small??? I am so darn confused!!! Best twisting I've seen tho....


----------



## Heather (May 25, 2007)

TADD said:


> He still has his pants on he must have skillz!



Hah, 
yeah, in case anyone was confused, those are Cyps he's pollinating!:clap:


----------



## TADD (May 25, 2007)

My pants are always off when I am outside in the woods....


----------



## Marco (May 25, 2007)

great photos. Thanks Heather


----------



## parvi_17 (May 26, 2007)

Nice pics Heather! The small variety is var. parviflorum (or var. makasin); the large one is var. pubescens.


----------



## smartie2000 (May 26, 2007)

The colour contrast on the first one is excellent


----------



## kentuckiense (May 26, 2007)

parvi_17 said:


> Nice pics Heather! The small variety is var. parviflorum (or var. makasin); the large one is var. pubescens.



Indeed.

Also, they are so hard to tell apart! Pubescens is insanely variable and can be quite tiny, too. I ran into that problem a couple days ago when I stumbled upon some very tiny yellow slippers while hiking.


----------



## cdub (May 26, 2007)

kentuckiense said:


> Also, they are so hard to tell apart! Pubescens is insanely variable and can be quite tiny, too. I ran into that problem a couple days ago when I stumbled upon some very tiny yellow slippers while hiking.



...which you'll post photos of shortly, right!?


----------



## kentuckiense (May 26, 2007)

cdub said:


> ...which you'll post photos of shortly, right!?


It was the first time in probably 2 years that I didn't bring my camera into the woods.


----------



## Heather (May 26, 2007)

kentuckiense said:


> It was the first time in probably 2 years that I didn't bring my camera into the woods.



Jesus man! What's wrong w/ you! oke:
I quickly learned to put the camera (and an extra pair o' shoes) in the bag...


----------



## fundulopanchax (May 27, 2007)

Very nice, Heather!

Ron


----------



## NYEric (May 27, 2007)

What's this about Cyp for sale?


----------



## Kevin (Jul 12, 2008)

Are the first two pics in this thread Cyp. x andrewsii?


----------

